# DDD stock price



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Am I wrong in thinking I saw DDD up around $70 a few months ago? now when I look at their chart, the 3-year high is around $48.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Chart shows a 3:2 stock split on Feb 25, 2013


----------

